# After fiance visa next visa flr



## Hamish93 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello , me and my wife married December whilst she is on fiance visa here in UK , we are now moving on to apply for her next visa , she's Russian can so so e clarify a few things , firstly what is it I keep seeing flm(r) but also see others which one is ours and also can you add a link where to get it , also as were on fiance visa we haven't got any evidence of living together I.e bills because we still live with parents , and she is not allowed to work on this visa (fiance) , could someone point us in right direction , much appreciated , sorry if it's in a wrong discussion , just need so.e general help on it as I'm reading conflicting information all the time


----------

